# Micro Jig, how safe?



## mrkozmic (Mar 9, 2012)

There seems to be a general understanding that the Micro Jig is a very good safety tool for table saws. 
I've been using one for a while and I do like the fact that the jig allows to control the stock well by giving the possibility to push the both forward and against the fence at the same time. 

What I don't like is that I have to pass my hand above the blade even though it is protected by the jig. Once the jig has passed the balde the wrist gets exposed to the blade. A single loose thread from your cloths could get into the rotating blade pulling the wrist into it. 
A extending the jig for another 10'' with some transparent material at the end of the jig could lower the risk. I think I'm going to do that on mine.
Also, when reaching behind the blade gets you slitly out of balance...

Has anyone else thought about this or am I just paranoid?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What is a "micro jig?"

George


----------



## mrkozmic (Mar 9, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> What is a "micro jig?"
> 
> George


I ment the GRR-RIpper, sorry.

Here you go: http://www.microjig.com/


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have been using mine for about 6 months now and love it. The fear of my wrist hitting the blade just isn't an issue for me, but I think you may have a good idea about adding an extension. Hasn't anyone ever taught you not to reach across behind a spinning blade?


----------



## mrkozmic (Mar 9, 2012)

johnnie52 said:


> I have been using mine for about 6 months now and love it. The fear of my wrist hitting the blade just isn't an issue for me, but I think you may have a good idea about adding an extension. Hasn't anyone ever taught you not to reach across behind a spinning blade?


 
By reaching behind the blade I ment to pass the jig over it (see the attached picture). Image what happens if some loose threads from the sleeve gets caught by the blade...
I've contacted Micro Jig and they said they have a deflector/connector that can be used to extend the jig (again, attached picture). It might help a bit, but I would still want a deflector with sidewalls. I will make one and show to you.
Actually I think it might help to connect two jigs in tandem without the connector plate. One following straight after the other. Even if a thread gets somehow into the blade the blade has still to eat its way through the jig before it starts on the hand. Hopefully allowing to switch of the saw before that happens.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Interesting. I have never seen any of these sorts of things before joining this site. Maybe I just haven't paid attention. I did some of my apprenticeship in a joinery and the rest on-site. Besides auto feed on some tools the only other thing a had was a push stick or my fingers. 

Looking at the picture I think I would feel fine using it. I would make sure I had no loose clothing - that is the norm with any machinery. If you like the idea of extra safety, have a good idea or don't feel safe as is I'd say 'go for it'. See what you can come up with, there'll always be another who likes what you produce.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Hard and fast rules in my shop.
No alcohol. 
No uncontained long hair.
No jewelry of any kind.
no shirt sleeves below the elbow.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 18, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> Hard and fast rules in my shop.
> No alcohol.
> No uncontained long hair.
> No jewelry of any kind.
> no shirt sleeves below the elbow.


We had those rules in my very first wood shop class 7 th grade away back in 19ought60. 'Cept for "no alcohol' it was No horseplay. Oh, Gene, you allow drugs? And even legal ones like some cold remedies are a hazard, how large soes a piece of machinery have to be B4 it is 'heavy?' 
Roll up your sleeves, hold them in place with a sleeve garter like the old time shop keeper. Use a rubber band or pick up a couple of fancy ones at your local topless bar.


----------

